
Linus Torvalds is back in charge of Linux - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-is-back-in-charge-of-linux/
======
merricksb
Active discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273213)

~~~
CrankyBear
It's not a dupe. None of the discussion there is about Torvalds coming back.

